# More Ideas for Feral Cat Houses with interior view



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! I like these for even an indoor design! What Great Ideas!
The one with the raised platform and foundation (I would also add the covered porch!) Would give cats shelter and a covered feeding area for outside cats! Cool!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

those look really nice....but how do you clean them when the kitty sprays it?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like you can remove the roof.


----------



## feralsoul (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow. These are amazing. I need to build something like this once the weather in nicer, I want my feral barn cats to have their own area of the barn that is catified. Mine of course won't be that nice looking...


----------

